# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Variedades de caña de azucar

## jucaba06

ASDADSASDTemas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar tributacion para venta de caña de azucar Venta de semilla de caña de azucar Riego de caña de azucar con caudal discontinuo, mangas y compuertas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola jucaba06: 
Yo conozco a una persona que trabaja en en mi oficina, que creo que sabe bastante sobre caña de azúcar (porque está metido en el tema del etanol en Piura). Yo le puedo preguntar por ti cuáles son las variedades de caña más comunes que se cultivan el país, pero no sé si cuente con una descripción, fotos o libros sobre los tipos de caña. Si es así, estarías de suerte; pero te respondo cuando lo vea y le haga la pregunta. Si tienes alguna duda más que pueda despejarla por ti cuando lo vea, aprovecha.  
Además te dejo el enlace al tema de caña de azúcar que te comenté, que abrió la misma persona del tema de maíz en el que hiciste tu pregunta hace unos días. Ese sería un tema en el que no tendría nada de malo hacer tu pregunta, porque coincide con el tema de tu duda: la caña de azúcar.   https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....=ca%F1a+azucar 
Saludos, y espero que algún usuario con más experiencia en el tema te pueda ayudar. 
Gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## jucaba06

DFSDFSFDSF

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola jucaba06: 
Cumplo con lo prometido y te dejo un archivo con información sobre el mercado del azúcar en el Perú. Allí vas a encontrar un capítulo con las variedades que se cultivan en nuestro país, y seguramente alguna otra información útil para tu trabajo. 
Saludos y espero te sirva.  :Wink:

----------


## ING.MARIO

A quien pueda ayudarme. Quiero saber caracteristicas fìsicas y quìmicas de las variedades mexicanas de Caña de Azùcar.
Ing. Mario V.

----------

